

Ask HN: How do you keep motivated? - dhotson

I suffer from Programmer's Apathy at times. Especially when work is dull.<p>Does anyone have any tips for getting through it?
======
jlouis
Don't do dull work. Seriously. It will kill you. If your work doesn't matter
to you, then you will either have to find out why it matters, or find
something better to do that does matter.

I like to sit down with users and talk with them. Pour a cup of coffee and
talk. You'll get the coolest stories and usually, when the 3rd cup is empty,
you know exactly what needs fixing. You may program computers, but the point
is to shape that friggin' turing machine equivalent so it helps people.

~~~
gm
Since when do people have a choice? Instead of "don't do dull work" (which
might translate to "don't do what you are asked to do"), I say you do the
stuff you hate as fast as possible. Engage it with zeal, and get it the heck
over with as soon as possible.

If you avoid doing stuff you hate, the cloud of having to do it lingers over
you; you are not really avoiding it, you are prolonging it. Just get it over
with and move on. You'll deliver it on time (or earlier), and will have gotten
past the hurdle.

~~~
spydez
But whenever I finish with my dull work, they give me more...

~~~
steveplace
Then automate ;)

~~~
spydez
I can't figure out a python script that will turn bad datasheets (pdf or Word)
into good C++ code...

------
kirse
Start with the smallest chunk of work. If you look at it as one giant dull
task, it's going to be really tough to start. You can't picture the task as
moving a whole mountain at once, when in reality the only possible way to move
it is a single rock at a time.

So start with a simple goal to get engaged, like fixing a single line of code,
and you'll end up doing the whole task.

For me, I always have that initial adverse reaction and stop myself right
there, tell myself I'm going to do it NOW, and then just get it done.

If your work is truly dull and uninspiring though, find something else. I find
it hard to see any programming as "dull", because it always presents new
problems that need solutions.

------
izak30
If it's a few things that you don't particularly want to do, but have to do:
Cut out all of your distractions (twitter, e-mail notifier, digg, children,
co-workers, etc) and do it in one big burst (I like mine with espresso or Code
Red Mountain Dew).

If it's a bigger issue of not caring about your work at all. I agree with
jlouis, do something else, or figure out why what you're doing matters.

Look for a position in an area you can care about, or make your own position,
or tell your boss your work bores you. Your boss could fire you, or he could
give you something interesting, I have no idea about your current situation.

------
ucdaz
1\. __Accountability __

Make sure you and your partner keep each other in check. No partner? Reach out
to the community and provide them with updates on how your project is going
via blogs, forums, etc. Remember, we're your community too. =)

2\. __Plan __

Plan out your game plan ahead of time. Create a draft or wire frame of how you
want your project to look and feel.

3\. __Baby Steps __

Rome wasn't built overnight. Work on the simples pieces first. That will build
your moral, and you'll be ready to conquer bigger challenges.

4\. __Relax __

A lot of times I come up with great solutions after a short break. When I'm
sitting for a long period of time in front desk, my mind feels confined and
tired, which can be demoralizing. Hence, small breaks are good for re-
energizing your mind and moral.

------
brlewis
Connect with users.

<http://ourdoings.com/ourdoings-startup/2008-07-29>

------
jobeirne
Watch Hackers. <http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0113243/>

~~~
crowbar
Oh, man. I did just that very idea, only I substituted "War Games" because I
couldn't find a copy of Hackers around. Worked just as well. :D

------
froo
I find that by ensuring I have time set aside for specific tasks, that I get
more accomplished and that sense of accomplishment helps keep me motivated.

For example - I try to limit the time spent on certain personal activities
(scouring websites) to specific times, that way I dont find myself losing
track when I have work to get done.

Also, one of the side effects of setting a limited timeframe to do work in, is
that you end up doing better quality work out of necessity more than anything.

I also found that I'm generally most creative in the mornings and late
evenings - so I schedule coding time around then... so I dont end up wasting
time chipping away at something and getting nowhere.

------
swombat
Switch to something interesting, e.g. a pet project that's quite different
from your main work.

Productivity breeds more productivity... as you do things, your energy and
enthusiasm will come back up.

Taking a break works too, but less quickly.

------
richcollins
I think of the alternatives.

It is easy for me to find energy when I imagine myself working for a company
where I never do any interesting work. Where I sit there watching youtube for
hours because I know nothing I will do there will matter anyway. Where the
best way to get ahead is not by creating real wealth, but is to jostle with my
coworkers for the favor of the people handing out the wealth.

Fear is a powerful motivator.

------
matt1
Take a break.

When I'm feeling worn out there's nothing like a day off to reinvigorate me
and get my creative juices flowing again.

~~~
sd
In addition to periodically taking a mini-vacation; I also find it helpful to
take a change of scenery. If I'm getting fatigued by working at my desk, going
to get some work done at a cafe or meeting with someone helps get my energy
going again. Maybe it's the caffeine, but I suspect it's something more.
Nothing is more draining than spending 12+ hours a day, day after day, in
front of one (or two or three) computer screen(s) at one desk.

------
wheels
<http://searchyc.com/motivated>

Perhaps there should be a message in the article submission to suggest
searching for duplicates before posting an Ask YC...

------
stcredzero
I use procrastination and guilt. It's actually why I read Hacker News.

------
robfitz
for stuff like this, i spend a lot more time really clearly designing the
solution.. then you've got an end in sight, and you just have to plug through
the todo list (when it's fun work i just play around and try things, since i
don't mind backtracking in those cases).

also, i make incredibly specific todos when i'm in a slump - dull work is way
easier when you're constantly finishing little parts of it and crossing them
out.

------
danw
Surround yourself with other smart productive people and it'll rub off on you,
it's easy to do dull work if you're in the right environment

------
vaksel
schedule small breaks throughout the day. So you always know that you only
need to work at most 45 minutes before you get your 15 min break

